# J.S. Bach - Lute Suite #1 In E Minor, BWV 996-II. Allemande/III. Courante



## Liz Hogg (Jan 5, 2017)

I recorded this last month at Mannes School of Music; hope you enjoy:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I started guitar with classical lessons & enjoy listening to it--and I love Bach--so this was cool to hear.
I don't play it so much any more--but I enjoyed that as well.
I do play my classical--but usually do blues riffs.

Any way--cool video--I enjoyed it--if you have more-feel free to share.
I'm sure any constructive comments I have are things you already know about--and it's better than I would have done.
Although I did really enjoy the expression--especially in the last half.


----------



## Liz Hogg (Jan 5, 2017)

zontar said:


> I started guitar with classical lessons & enjoy listening to it--and I love Bach--so this was cool to hear.
> I don't play it so much any more--but I enjoyed that as well.
> I do play my classical--but usually do blues riffs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for listening!
I do have other videos up, mostly classical, but some older rock stuff too:
Liz Hogg
& recordings here:
Music – Liz Hogg


----------

